# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  RODITEL ESCOBILLAS INDUSTRIALES

## Roditel Servicios Industriales

Estimados señores:  Me presento como una empresa dedicada a la *fabricación y reparación de escobillas industriales* en las áreas de: - Agro industria (Procesadoras de fruta) - Área textil - Área minera (Barredoras de piso) - Desmotadoras de algodón - Harineras - Laboratorios - Fábricas de cerámicas - Entre otros Trabajamos con una gran variedad de filamentos nacionales e importados, fibras vegetales (tampico), nylon templado y ondulado, hilo de bronce, hilo de acero, etc, que son para trabajos de lavado, secado, encerado y alta fricción.  Comuníquese con nosotros a los números:* 5434347 / 937199042 / 977188946 o escríbenos a info.roditel@gmail.com*  Búscanos en Facebook como: Roditel Escobillas industriales  Gustosamente lo atenderemos *RODITEL: ESPECIALISTAS EN ESCOBILLAS INDUSTRIALES*  Visianos en *YOUTBE* :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xwsHvRHkowTemas similares: Artículo: Industriales peruanos lograrían transacciones al exterior por US$ 70 millones Usos Industriales del Arroz Partido Cepillos industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------

